# growing coffee



## wardy (May 7, 2015)

hi all i am new and i would like to start to grow coffee i love the stuff lol i dont know where to start


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

In South America?


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

first purchase 1/2 acre plot. any help


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, loads of advice about how we grow coffee in the UK here.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Haha,

Wardy, coffee is much like Cocoa, once you start growing it you are going to have to invest is a large security detail to protect you from the international Cartels.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Aah Dylan, that killed it dead. I thought this one was going to be a long runner. Vaguely reminiscent of you know who

Ian


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> Aah Dylan, that killed it dead. I thought this one was going to be a long runner. Vaguely reminiscent of you know who
> 
> Ian


Better


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You'd need more than 12 trees if your consumption is 12kg a year, and you'd have to grow them in a climate controlled area. I assume there's potential to do it in a large warehouse with uv lighting and humidity/temp control, kind of like a weed farm.


----------



## mervelec (May 10, 2015)

My son recently visited Colombia and brought back a handful of 'live' beans. I soaked them in water for a couple of days and planted them in standard seed compost. They took a long time to germinate (about 5 weeks in a propagator) but now several are showing above soil level.

I do not expect to ever harvest any quantity of beans, as I believe it takes several years, it is more a bit of fun. It just goes to show it is possible to grow a coffee plant in the UK.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The climate in the UK is not conducive for growing coffee

The Eden Project managed to get a small crop a few years back, after carefully managing the plants

You will be able to grow the plants easily, but they are unlikely to produce fruit

Coffee trees need a number of specific conditions in which to grow and bear fruit

Usually it takes a few years before the fruit is produced also


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You can buy Coffea Arabica plants off ebay.

I had 3 originally bought in about 2009 but one died. The other 2 are probably about 20cm tall, where they seem to have levelled out. As long as your house is relatively warm and you water them regularly they will survive, but don't expect them to do anything interesting. I stick them outside in July & August when its hot, they seem to like that. Bring them back in before night lows hit around 10 though.

A friend had better success than me keeping a plant in a sunny windowsill in their shower room, it seemed to like the steam.

I wanted to try growing Coffea Robusta as that is a much hardier plant but was never able to find one


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

aaronb said:


> You can buy Coffea Arabica plants off ebay.
> 
> A friend had better success than me keeping a plant in a sunny windowsill in their shower room, it seemed to like the steam.


They usually grow in very humid places.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

I had a coffee plant once, I didn't do very well to say the least...

good luck with yours...


----------

